# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ثبت نام در دوره بدون آزمون پيوسته كارشناسي ارشددانشگاه آزاد

## saeed_1234

سلام
ميخواستم بدونم آيا  ثبت نام در دوره بدون آزمون پيوسته كارشناسي ارشد دانشگاه آزاد در رشته هاي رياضي و مهندسي براي من كه رشته ام تجربي بوده امكان پذير است يا خير؟

----------


## artim

> سلام
> ميخواستم بدونم آيا  ثبت نام در دوره بدون آزمون پيوسته كارشناسي ارشد دانشگاه آزاد در رشته هاي رياضي و مهندسي براي من كه رشته ام تجربي بوده امكان پذير است يا خير؟


بله بدون ازمون میشه هر رشته ای ثبتنام کرد

----------


## saeed_1234

ممنون از جواب

----------


## Defne

> سلام
> ميخواستم بدونم آيا  ثبت نام در دوره بدون آزمون پيوسته كارشناسي ارشد دانشگاه آزاد در رشته هاي رياضي و مهندسي براي من كه رشته ام تجربي بوده امكان پذير است يا خير؟



- عنوان ویرایش شد.
از عناوین مناسب برای ایجاد موضوع استفاده کنید.


در ضمن ثبت نام کارشناسی ارشد برای کسانی هست که دوره کارشناسی رو تموم کردن..مگه شما دوره کارشناسی رو تموم کردی و لیسانس داری که میخوای شرکت کنی؟

----------


## saeed_1234

اشتباه كردم منظورم كارشناسي بود

----------


## artim

> اشتباه كردم منظورم كارشناسي بود


بله با کارشناسی هم میشه بدون ازمون هر رشته ای ثبتنام کرد

----------

